# Peperomia?



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I bought this from Home Depot and of course it was the ONLY one they had and had NO TAG! Arrgg!! Can anyone help me out?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

It is Peperomia meridana, which is sometimes called Peperomia "Green Valley"


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Jon, thanks for the quick ID on this. So this is suitable for vivs then? I've got it growing in the pot in a "grow out" tank thats basically humidity and light. No substrate, no nothin'. Its already sprouted new growth in the few days I've had it.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

No problem, and yes it does *very* well in terrariums. I really like it and haved use it in a lot of my tanks.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Beetle *lives*!

I'd never have believed it unless I saw it!

s :?


----------

